# Stereo knackst beim Bergauffahren



## Rüssel__ (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi ihr Cube´ler
Ich hab folgendes Problem bei meinem 08er Cube Stereo.
Immer beim Bergauffahren fängt das Bike zum knacksen an.
Mein meinte das kommt vom Sattel, also bei der nächsten Bergauf
fahrt raus ausm Sattel und das knacksen teilweise mal ganz weg, mal ein wenig und mal mehr (also das war das Problem wohl nicht).
Neulich auf so ner Berghütte auch nen Stereofahrer getroffen der hatte das auch gehabt, er sagte: Er löst kurz so vor jeder 2. Fahrt alle Schrauben an denen der hintere Dämpfer befestigt ist ( also oben die 2 bei den Distanzhülsen und die untere da ist es nur eine) und zieht sie wieder an, dann ist das knacksen weg.(wobei das in meinen Augen eigentlich auch keine Lösung ist).
Hab´s trotzdem mal probiert aber vergebens. Das knacksen ist mal da mal weg mal mehr mal weniger
Wo könnte denn der Hund da begraben sein??? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mithilfe...

Grüsse Achim


----------



## Mythos MRS (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre zwar kein Cube, 
aber das Problem ist normalerweise fehlende Schmierung im Tretlager oder ganz simpel ein knacksender Schnellspanner an der hinteren Felge. Mein Tipp: Tretlager ausbauen, Tretlageraufnahme und Lager reinigen und ordentlich fetten und dann wieder einsetzen. Zusätzlich den Schnellspanner schmieren bzw. leicht einölen WD-40 oder ähnlich, dann sollte dein Knacksen aufhören, ziemlich sicher! Wenn dass nicht hilft als letztes die Spannung der Speichen überprüfen, es kann sein dass diese bei zu fester Spannung aneinanderreiben und knacksen, aber eher selten.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke schon mal..
Den Schnellspanner kann ich ausschliessen, denn da haben sie mir vor meiner letzten Tour auf Verdacht nen neuen xt schnellspanner reingetan ( darauf hat mein Händler auch noch getippt).
Kann ich das mit dem Tretlager als Laie auch machen oder besser bei der Werkstatt vorbeischauen?

Grüsse


----------



## Mythos MRS (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

naja es kommt darauf an was du für Werkzeug hast.
Ich nehme mal an du hast ne XT Kurbel Hollowtech II mit Octalink Vielzahnaufnahme oder? Dann benötigst du schon mal ne 5er Inbus und das Werkzeug für das Tretlager. Wenn du das Werkzeug besitzt ist es ganz einfach. Aber daran denken das Tretlager wird auf beiden Seiten nach vorne hin geöffnet.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ratko (27. Oktober 2008)

Es ist wirklich am Wahrscheinlichsten, dass es doch die Sattelstütze ist, auch wenn es manchmal Geräusche macht, ohne dass Du auf dem Sattel bist. Es war nämlich bei mir auch so. Dafür spricht unter Anderem auch, dass Du dieses Geräusch nicht lokalisieren kannst. Ich würde auf alle Fälle etwas Montagepaste (Dynamic oder Ähnliches) auf den Klemmbereich der Sattelstütze schmieren und die Sattelklemme nur sanft anziehen. Schaden kann es auch keinen Fall. Wenn es am Trettlager liegt, dann müsste es theoretisch nur dann zu hören sein, wenn Du die Kurbel betätigst. Wenn es was ganz anderes ist, dann hilft WD-40 auf alle Fälle. 

Gruß

P.S.
Um Deine XT Kurbel auszubauen brauchst Du TL-FC16 und TL-FC32 Spezialwerkzeug von Shimano.


----------



## Mythos MRS (27. Oktober 2008)

Als Zusatz: Ein gutes FahrradgeschÃ¤ft, dass dir den Hobel verkauft hat mÃ¼sste eigentlich von so einem Problem bescheid wissen, also mal nett fragen, vielleicht macht er es ja aus Kulanz. Sonst normalerweise ein Zeitansatz von 15min berechnen, also kann eigentlich nicht mehr als 10-15 â¬ kosten. Aber Dreistigkeit siegt ja bekannterweise, also darauf beharren dass er es fÃ¼r lau macht. Das Problem ist eigentlich bekannt mit den Tretlagern.
GruÃ


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Oktober 2008)

Mythos MRS schrieb:


> Als Zusatz: Ein gutes Fahrradgeschäft, dass dir den Hobel verkauft hat müsste eigentlich von so einem Problem bescheid wissen, also mal nett fragen


Wie gesagt den neuen schnellspanner hat er mir schon so gegeben aber er weiß sich auch keinen Rat mehr wie er das knacksen wegbringt...

@ratko: Aber wenn´s die Sattelstütze wäre, dann dann müsste die doch auch knacksen wenn man auf nem normalen Kiesweg fährt, denn da ist man ja auch ständig in bewegung, aber da hört man nix. 
Und bei einem kleinen bis mittleren Berg wenn ich trete hört man auch nix, das ist wirklich nur in steilem Gelände...

Grüsse


----------



## ratko (27. Oktober 2008)

@Rüssel

Ich weiß, dass es etwas verwirrend klingt, aber bei mir war es genauso. Diese Carbon Sattelstützen sind extrem Druckempfindlich (nehme an, dass bei Dir auch die Syntace drauf ist). Hier gilt es den Anzugsdrehmoment zu verringern. Ich hab auch nach anderen Ursachen geschaut, dachte sogar, dass es von der Gabel oder vom Vorbau kommt. Wie gesagt, schaden kann es nicht, wenn man etwas Montagepaste drauf schmiert.

Gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja hab auch die Syntace..
Versuchen werd ich´s auf jeden Fall denn das ist sehr sehr nervig


----------



## S.D. (27. Oktober 2008)

Das kann so viele Ursachen haben.
Rahmen, Stütze, Steuersatz, Gabel, Kette, Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Freilauf, Gabel, Sattel, etc.
Ich hatte auch mal so ein knacksen. Mein Händler und ich hatten uns damals dumm und dämlich gesucht.
Letztendlich war´s dann der Rahmen (wurde getauscht und das Geräusch war weg).
An meinem jetzigen Bike ist auch wieder ein knacksen aufgetaucht.
Vermutlich liegts diesmal an der Gabel (hoffe ich zumindest).

Gruß


----------



## Sunset (27. Oktober 2008)

hab mir auch schon mal nen wolf bzgl. knarzgeräusche gesucht. war dann letztendlich mein HR (tune-nabe).
was allerdings nur bei bergauffahrten an meinem stereo ein eckelhaftes knarzen rauslockte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Sch....,Hab auch alles versucht,knarzen ist nicht in den griff zu bekommen 2008 modell,jetzt gehts zu Cube.Mein Händler hat schon einige hin geschickt,soll Cube sich drum kümmern ist ihr Problem kann nicht sein dieses eckelige knarzen Berg hoch bei belastung immer in Kauf zunehmen ist ja kein Rad außem Baumarkt.Bei dem Preis muß es funzen.Werde bescheid geben wenns wieder da ist.Gruss


----------



## spümco (28. Oktober 2008)

Hatte ich bei mir auch so ein Knarzen fast schon ein Knacken bei starker Belastung.
Der Übeltäter war ein locker gewordenes hinteres Lager.
Vielleicht dort mal nachschauen.


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> @Rüssel
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es etwas verwirrend klingt, aber bei mir war es genauso. Diese Carbon Sattelstützen sind extrem Druckempfindlich (nehme an, dass bei Dir auch die Syntace drauf ist). Hier gilt es den Anzugsdrehmoment zu verringern. Ich hab auch nach anderen Ursachen geschaut, dachte sogar, dass es von der Gabel oder vom Vorbau kommt. Wie gesagt, schaden kann es nicht, wenn man etwas Montagepaste drauf schmiert.
> 
> Gruß



Hast du denn schon mal die Anleitung von Syntace gelesen die bei der P6 dabei ist? Ich denke nicht. Denn sonst würdest du wissen das Syntace davon abrät Carbonmontagepste zu verwenden.

Ich hatte bei meiner FSA Carbon Stütze im Marin Mount Vision auch immer ein knacken. Versuchte es auch mit Montagepaste da dadurch wurde es noch schlimmer. Erst als ich die FSA raus warf und durch die P6 ersetzte war ruhe. Die lösung bei mir war das die FSA 350mm lang war und das wohl zu kurz wür den Rahmen gewesen ist. Die P6 ist nun 400mm lang und nun knackt da nichts mehr.
Aber wie auch schon ein User geschrieben hat überprüf mal deine beiden Hostlinklager. Die waren bei meinem AMS Pro auch am Anfang locker und haben zum knacken verholfen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Oktober 2008)

Wow das ist ja super wieviel Antworten da kommen... echt 
Da ich nicht so der Schrauber bin, was sind Hostlinklager??
Und die Sattelstütze hab ich ziemlich weit herausen, vielleicht spielt das auch mit ne Rolle
Kann ich da irgendeine längere Sattelstütze nehmen oder sollte ich da auf eine bestimmte (Material) zurückgreifen?
Ich werde jedenfalls alles probieren das die knackserei aufhört

Grüsse


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hostlinklager = sind die "Drehpunkte" hinten beim Schnellspanner in der Nähe.
Die Stütze ist bei dir doch die P6 von Syntace oder? Die müßte doch min. 400 lang sein. Wie weit steckt die denn noch im Rahmen wenn du sie normal ausgezogen hast.


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Oktober 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hostlinklager = sind die "Drehpunkte" hinten beim Schnellspanner in der Nähe.


Ok. mit dem kann ich was anfangen.
Wieviel rest ich noch hab kann ich erst morgen sagen, denn ich hab das Bike grad beim Händler weil ich Probleme mit der Gabel und der hinteren Bremse habe.
Ich kann nur sagen das ich die Stütze bei normaler Bergauffahrt so auf 15 laut der Skala eingestellt hab
Fahr morgen mal vorbei und miss nach

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1977 (28. Oktober 2008)

Sehr unangenehme Geräusche können bei fehlendem Fettauftrag während der Montage auch von der Kassette verursacht werden. Typisch für diese Geräuschquelle ist auch das beschriebene Auftreten des Geräuschs ausschließlich bei Bergauffahrten unter Last. 

Einfach kurz Kassette ausbauen und Freilauf schön einfetten. Daran lag es mal bei meinem Hardtail.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2008)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Sehr unangenehme Geräusche können bei fehlendem Fettauftrag während der Montage auch von der Kassette verursacht werden. Typisch für diese Geräuschquelle ist auch das beschriebene Auftreten des Geräuschs ausschließlich bei Bergauffahrten unter Last.
> 
> Einfach kurz Kassette ausbauen und Freilauf schön einfetten. Daran lag es mal bei meinem Hardtail.
> 
> ...



Das halte ich immer noch für nicht richtig. Fahre nun seit mehr als 15 Jahre MTB aber Fett hab ich noch nie auf den Freilaufkörper gegeben.


----------



## Polldi (29. Oktober 2008)

Knacken: Bei mir ist es weg! 
Evtl. Ursache: 
Definitiv kaputt = Pedal-Lager rechts (ist noch drin, aber Pedal mit viel Fett wieder eingeschraubt)
Definitiv kaputt=Horst-Link-Einheit. Hülse war gerissen, gut vorstellbar, daß das Geräusch daher kam. Zumal es auch vorher immer kurze Zeit weg war, wenn Händler Hinterbau auseinander- und mit Kupferpaste wieder zusammengeschraubt hat (Kupferbaste aber gleich Bääähh!! Macht man nicht!)
Evtl. trug auch die Sattelstütze bzw. Klemme dazu bei, die nun gut geschmiert ist. Womit auch immer...
Wenn's das Horst-Link-Lager ist: viel Spaß beim "besorgen"


----------



## ratko (29. Oktober 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon mal die Anleitung von Syntace gelesen die bei der P6 dabei ist? Ich denke nicht. Denn sonst würdest du wissen das Syntace davon abrät Carbonmontagepste zu verwenden.



Habe die Anleitung jetzt extra gelesen. Da steht lediglich drin, dass man kein Fett auftragen soll. Ich interpretiere es aber weiterhin so, dass eine spezielle Carbonpaste sicherlich durchaus geeignet ist. Des Weiteren benutze ich die rote Dynamic Carbonpaste, die ich zweifellos an der Sattelstütze erkennen konnte, als ich sie das erste mal rausgezogen habe. Es wurde also offensichtlich bei der ersten Montage der Sattelstütze etwas Carbon- Montagepaste aufgetragen. Insofern bist Du ofenbar im Unrecht, außer Du kannst mir mit Argumenten verdeutlichen, warum man es doch lieber lassen soll.

Gruß


----------



## S.D. (29. Oktober 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist grad mal 5 Monate alt, das heißt eigentlich alles Garantiesache...
> Drum bin ich da grad auch so dahinter, daß der Scheiß jetzt bald gefunden wird..
> Aber wenn der Händler sagt er weiß nicht an was es noch liegen kann, drum bring ich ihm die ganzen Vorschläge die von euch kommen dann wird man dem Problem schon mal auf die Schliche kommen.
> Das Rad hat ja immerhin auch nicht wenig gekostet und da erwarte ich eigentlich schon das alles funktioniert.
> ...



Wenn der Händler nicht mehr weiterkommt, kann er sich direkt mit CUBE in Verbindung setzten.
Die sorgen dann dafür, daß das Bike abgeholt wird und checken es durch.

Gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Oktober 2008)

Aber jetzt lass ich erst mal das Problem mit der Gabel und der hinteren Bremse machen, dann geh ich mit ihm mal alle eure Lösungen durch und dann hoff ich das es weg ist und wenn nicht mach ich ihm mal den Vorschlag das sich Cube drum kümmern soll.

Oh Gott hab ich etwa ein Montagsfahrrad erwischt??
Gabel ********, hintere Bremse ******** und krach beim Bergauffahren

Grüsse


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Habe die Anleitung jetzt extra gelesen. Da steht lediglich drin, dass man kein Fett auftragen soll. Ich interpretiere es aber weiterhin so, dass eine spezielle Carbonpaste sicherlich durchaus geeignet ist. Des Weiteren benutze ich die rote Dynamic Carbonpaste, die ich zweifellos an der Sattelstütze erkennen konnte, als ich sie das erste mal rausgezogen habe. Es wurde also offensichtlich bei der ersten Montage der Sattelstütze etwas Carbon- Montagepaste aufgetragen. Insofern bist Du ofenbar im Unrecht, außer Du kannst mir mit Argumenten verdeutlichen, warum man es doch lieber lassen soll.
> 
> Gruß



Wenn du extra gelesen hast dann les mal den Absatz:

Montage der Sattelstütze
TIPP: für Carbon-Sattelstützen
 Verwenden Sie zur Montage von Carbon-Sattelstützen kein Fett. Entfernen Sie eventuell
vorhandenes Fett aus dem Sitzrohr. Spezielle Haftpasten zerkratzen auf Dauer die
lackierte Oberfläche.
 Sprühen Sie etwas Silikonspray in das Sitzrohr, achten Sie dabei darauf, dass sich kein
Silikon-Spühnebel auf die Bremsscheibe niederschlägt (Windrichtung!)


Sicher mach was du willst mir ist es egal. Es sollte ein Tipp sein was das Knacken verhintern kann. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind mir mehr Fälle bekannt die mit den Carbonpasten das Knacken als Ursache hatten. 
Ein Speci Stumpjumper FSR mit einer Thomson knackte nur wenn die Stüze mit der von dir genannten Paste eingestrichen war. Hat men sie trocken in den Rahmen gesteckt war es auch nach mehreren hunter Kilometern immer noch still. Hat man aber die Paste wieder Aufgetragen fing das Knacken bald wieder an. 
Auch an meinem Marin Mount Vision und der P6 kann ich das mit der Paste verursachen. Ist sie nur mit Silikonspay behantelt knackt nichts ist aber die Paste drauf fängt es sehr bald das knacken an. Auch wird duch die Paste die Oberfläche sehr abgeschliffen wenn du deine Stütze oft versengst. Dieses ist auch der genau Grund wieso Syntace vom Gebrauch dieser Pasten abrät.


----------



## fatz (29. Oktober 2008)

ratko schrieb:


> Insofern bist Du ofenbar im Unrecht, außer Du kannst mir mit Argumenten verdeutlichen, warum man es doch lieber lassen soll.


egal was du draufmierst. es sollte nix sein, an dem der dreck kleben bleibt. sonst ist die
stuetze ruckzuck verkratzt. ich hab meine mit bohnerwachs behandelt. da verhindert das
festwerden und ist nach dem trocknen nicht mehr klebrig. funzt prima.


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2008)

@Rüssel

aus was für einer Gegend kommst du. Vielleicht ist ja auch ein etwas bessere Schrauber oder einer mit mehr Erfahrung in diesem Bereich in deiner Nähe.


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> egal was du draufmierst. es sollte nix sein, an dem der dreck kleben bleibt. sonst ist die
> stuetze ruckzuck verkratzt. ich hab meine mit bohnerwachs behandelt. da verhindert das
> festwerden und ist nach dem trocknen nicht mehr klebrig. funzt prima.



Danke fatz,

hab es zwar etwas länger geschrieben aber vom Sinn her ist es dann doch sehr Ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Oktober 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> @Rüssel
> 
> aus was für einer Gegend kommst du. Vielleicht ist ja auch ein etwas bessere Schrauber oder einer mit mehr Erfahrung in diesem Bereich in deiner Nähe.



Bin aus Kempten (Allgäu)
Also wie gesagt die geben sich ja echt mühe aber bis jetzt vergebens.
Wenn Du mir nen guten Schrauber empfehlen kannst, gerne her damit


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Bin aus Kempten (Allgäu)
> Also wie gesagt die geben sich ja echt mühe aber bis jetzt vergebens.
> Wenn Du mir nen guten Schrauber empfehlen kannst, gerne her damit



Tja der ist für dich wohl eine Ecke zu weit


----------



## ratko (29. Oktober 2008)

@Norman
Ich denke mal, dass man in dieser Richtung nichts Allgemeingültiges sagen kann. Bei mir war das Knacken eben weg, nachdem ich erneut Montagepaste draufgeschmiert hab, außerdem kann ich die Sattelklemme viel lockerer anziehen. Es hängt womöglich vieles vom Gewicht des Fahrers und der Menge der Montagepaste, die man aufträgt, ab. Da ich nun mal etwas mehr wiege, als der durchschnittliche Biker, muss ich die Klemme normalerweise auch sehr stark anziehen. Sonst sinkt meine Sattelstütze bei langen Bergfahrten um bis zu 2 cm. Hier wird aber der Anzugsdrehmoment mit der Paste deutlich verringert und auf das Carbonteil wird weniger Druck ausgeübt.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mein Stereo gibt schon seit einiger Zeit keine ungewollten Geräusche mehr von sich.

Gruß


----------



## fatz (29. Oktober 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Danke fatz,
> 
> hab es zwar etwas länger geschrieben aber vom Sinn her ist es dann doch sehr Ähnlich


hatte deinen beitrag noch nicht gelesen. sonst haett ich wohl gar nix geschrieben.......


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Oktober 2008)

moin moin. fahre nen 08er sting teamline. hatte mein bike auf grund knacken im hinterbau 3 mal bei meinem schrauber. es war anschliessend weg und fing nach kurzer zeit wieder an. gestern habe ich es einschicken lassen. mal gespannt was cube macht und sagt. die 08er modelle sind für ihre knackenden hinterbauten bekannt. bei meinem kommt es scheinbar von der umlenkwippe. bin mir aber nicht sicher. werde berichten wenn ich es wieder habe.


----------



## dave_01 (2. November 2008)

Achtung, wenn das Knacken von der Wippe oder anderen Lagern des Hinterbaus kommt: Die Lagersitze sind schnell ausgeschlagen!


----------



## Janus1972 (2. November 2008)

das bike war schon 3 mal beim schrauber nix festgestellt. bei einem bekannten (stereo) das selbe, seins ist auch bei cube. mal gespannt wann wir unsere bikes wieder haben.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. November 2008)

Meins geht morgen nach Cube,bin mal gespannt.Lagersitze ausgeschlagen kann ich nicht glauben, zumindest nicht bei mir. Wie haste denn das festgestellt? würde ich gerne mal wissen.Gruss


----------



## dave_01 (2. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Lagersitze ausgeschlagen kann ich nicht glauben, zumindest nicht bei mir. Wie haste denn das festgestellt? würde ich gerne mal wissen.Gruss



Der Händler bzw. dessen Mechaniker hat es festgestellt. Nachdem der Hinterbau Spiel hatte, hat er eben mal nachgeschaut.
Werde mir das noch erklären lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (3. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Meins geht morgen nach Cube,bin mal gespannt.Lagersitze ausgeschlagen kann ich nicht glauben, zumindest nicht bei mir. Wie haste denn das festgestellt? würde ich gerne mal wissen.Gruss



hab meins letzten mittwoch zu bike'n service gebracht. mal gespannt wie lange es dauert und was dabei rauskommt. melde mich wenn ich es zurück habe. sag du bitte auch mal bescheid.

gruß marco


----------



## jimby (3. November 2008)

hallo 

hatte auch so ein Problem und mir den Wolf gesucht......
War der Sattel !
Schraub mal einen andern drauf und teste dauert nur 5 min .
und ist einen Versuch wert ?!


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. November 2008)

jimby schrieb:


> Schraub mal einen andern drauf und teste dauert nur 5 min .
> und ist einen Versuch wert ?!


Hab ich schon probiert, das war´s aber auch nicht


----------



## Janus1972 (4. November 2008)

jimby schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hatte auch so ein Problem und mir den Wolf gesucht......
> War der Sattel !
> ...



bei mir ist es auch definitiv der hinterbau.


----------



## dave_01 (6. November 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Der Händler bzw. dessen Mechaniker hat es festgestellt. Nachdem der Hinterbau Spiel hatte, hat er eben mal nachgeschaut.
> Werde mir das noch erklären lassen.



Bei mir trat folgendes auf: 

Schaden: Ausgeschlagene Lagersitze in der Wippe. 

Schadensbehebung: Wippe und Achse zu Dämpfer neu. 

Schadensursache: Schraube an der Dämpferachse der Wippe hatte sich gelockert, da sich die Schraubensicherung gelöst hatte. Wippe bekam dabei Spiel (wenige Millimeter-darum auch von mir unbemerkt). Dadurch nicht nur radial wirkenden Kräfte auf die Lager und Lagersitze. => Ausschlagen der Lagersitze.

Schadensvorbeugung: Regelmäßig (alle 2 bis 3 Ausfahrten ) sämtliche Schrauben an der Wippe und am Hinterbau mit Drehmomentschlüssel (ev. 0,5 Nm unter Nennwert) anziehen (trotz Schraubensicherung). 

Nun, wenn so empfohlen, dann werde ich das auch genau befolgen, bevor so ein teurer Schaden nochmals auftritt.


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. November 2008)

dave_01 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn so empfohlen, dann werde ich das auch genau befolgen, bevor so ein teurer Schaden nochmals auftritt.



Was kostet denn sowas??

Gut soviel Aufwand ist es ja zum Glück nicht, sind ja nur 2 Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Was kostet denn sowas??
> 
> Gut soviel Aufwand ist es ja zum Glück nicht, sind ja nur 2 Schrauben



Ich zähl da ein "paar" mehr . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. November 2008)

Der Dämpfer hat doch unten eine Schraube und oben eine (die mit den 2 verschiedenen Inbussgrößen) oder meint der was anderes mit der Dämpferwippe??

Grüsse


----------



## dave_01 (6. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat doch unten eine Schraube und oben eine (die mit den 2 verschiedenen Inbussgrößen) oder meint der was anderes mit der Dämpferwippe??
> 
> Grüsse



Wippe ist das dreieckige Ding, mit dem der Dämpfer angelenkt ist und beim Stereo 08 glaube ich "Aktive Link" und "140mm" aufgedruckt steht.


----------



## dave_01 (6. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Was kostet denn sowas??



k.A., ich schätze Wippe und Achse etwa 80 bis 100 Euro?
+ Arbeitszeit 1 Stunde.


----------



## Dauerposter (9. November 2008)

Da kann einem ja wirklich übel werden, wenn man das alles liest in Sachen Hinterbauprobleme bei Cube.

Bin mit AMS auch betroffen, erst Hinterbau getauscht, nun kompletter Rahmen. Bei mir ist das rechte Horstlink das Sorgenkind. Zuerst Schraube gerissen, dann zu weit ausgefräster Lagersitz, Austausch, wieder Schraube futsch, jetzt neuer Rahmen und warten auf das nächste Mal.

Knack- Klack - Cube - Klack - Knack


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. November 2008)

Es kann ja mal was kaputt gehen,aber die Frechheit von Cube ist wenn das Bike von deinem Händler eingeschickt wird,und Cube den fehler behoben hat wird deinem Händler nicht mitgeteilt was defekt war. So war es schon bei zwei Kunden die ich kenne aus dem gleichen Laden.Rad knarzt nicht mehr sehr gut aber wie lange?Bin mal gespannt wenn meins evt.nächste Woche wieder kommt.Vieleicht bin ich ja dann der glückliche der was erfährt.Cube will wahrscheinlich von seinen Problemen Stereo 08 nichts raus rücken in sachen Hinterbau.Bei meinem ersten Cube AMS-Pro 2004 hatte ich auch schon diverse Problemchen Hinterbaustrebe 2mal gerissen und komleter Lager austausch nach 6 Monaten naja Räder in der Preisklasse sollten doch schon etwas mehr abkönnen.Gruss


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> naja Räder in der Preisklasse sollten doch schon etwas mehr abkönnen.Gruss



Da haste recht.
Vor allem sind da ja schon viele Räder betroffen die von dem Problem geplagt sind??
Also ich hab meinem Händler jetzt mal alle Sachen aufgezählt die ich von euch so erfahren hab.
Er meinte doch das er so ziemlich alles andere als den Dämpfer ausschliessen kann
Egal auf jeden Fall hat er gesagt das er das knacksen in den Griff bekommen wird und sonst gehts zu Cube zurück.
So ende Januar wird meine Federgabel zurück kommen und bis dahin macht er auch das knacksen weg.
Werd dann gleich wieder berichten wenn´s was neues gibt.

Grüsse

P.S Die letzten Tage ist mir ein schönes weisses Liteville  unter die Augen gekommen, vielleicht gibts ja nen wechsel zum Frühjahr


----------



## norman68 (9. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> So ende Januar wird meine Federgabel zurück kommen und bis dahin macht er auch das knacksen weg.
> Werd dann gleich wieder berichten wenn´s was neues gibt.



Wo schickst du deine Gabel hin das die erst ende Januar wieder kommt?


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. November 2008)

Die hat mein Händler die Woche weggeschickt ( ist ne Pike ) und hat gesagt vor mitte Januar kommt die nicht wieder.
Und in 2 Wochen fliegen wir weg und kommen erst ende Januar wieder zurück, drum kann ich erst ende Januar wieder berichten.
Aber warum die Gabel bei denen so lang braucht, weiß ich nicht
Ich hoff nur das die Gabel dann endlich mal funktioniert!!!
und ich von dem knacksen nichts mehr hör.

Grüsse


----------



## Dauerposter (9. November 2008)

Wann in 2008 hast du das Cube mit der Pike denn gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (9. November 2008)

So Mitte / Ende Mai war das


----------



## Dauerposter (9. November 2008)

Dann solltest du, falls noch nicht geschehen, den Verkäufer möglichst bald nachweislich zur Nacherfüllung wegen des Gabelproblems auffordern. Denn binnen der ersten sechs Monate ab Übergabe auftretende Mängel sind wegen der Regelung des § 476 S.1 BGB um Einiges günstiger für den Käufer und diese Frist läuft bald ab.

Darüberhinaus würde ich dem Verkäufer eine angemessene Frist zur Beseitigung der Mängel setzen (max. zwei Wochen). Es kann ja nicht sein, dass du zwei Monate auf deine Gabel verzichten musst. Dann muss der Verkäufer die Gabel halt selbst in Stand setzen oder austauschen, wenn er dermaßen unfähige Lieferanten hat.


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. November 2008)

Die haben die Gabel schon 2 mal selber wieder repariert und jetzt ist sie wieder kaputt gegangen und deswegen schickt er sie jetzt ein. Die ersten zwei mal hat mich die Reparatur nichts gekostet und auch diesmal ist es umsonst. Warum er sie nicht nochmal selber macht weiß ich nicht??
Ich hab ihm jetzt mal keine Frist gesetzt weil wir gesagt in 2 Wochen wegfliegen und erst ende Januar wieder kommen und bis dahin ist ja alles fertig (hoff ich mal).
Ich hab irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl mit der Pike obwohl sie mir (wenn sie funktioniert) super zusagen würde...
Aber mal schauen wie´s weitergeht

Grüsse


----------



## Dauerposter (9. November 2008)

Was war an der Gabel defekt? Auch nur ein Knacksen oder was "Größeres"? Wenn letzteres, könntest du evtl. schon aus diesem Umstand heraus wirksam vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (du willst ja eh umsteigen...)

Viele Händler denken, sie dürften dreimal reparieren. Vermutlich aus dieser Sicht heraus versucht der Händler jetzt die Reparatur über die Herstellergarantie abzuwickeln anstatt über seine Verpflichtung zur Sachmängelhaftung - eben damit du (aus seiner Sicht) wenn es wieder schief geht nicht zurücktreten kannst.

2 Monate Reparaturdauer wären für mich in jedem Falle indiskutbel, Urlaub hin Urlaub her. Wo sind wir denn?


----------



## Rüssel__ (9. November 2008)

Im ungelockten Zustand funktioniert sie einwandfrei.
Die Probleme sind nur im gelockten Zustand und zwar obwohl die Gabel blockiert war konnte man sie soweit runterdrücken wie wenn man sie ungelockt fährt und dabei war immer so ein Geräusch zu hören als ob irgendwo Luft verloren geht.
Laut Aussage von Rockshox einfach Öl nachfüllen dann geht´s wieder.
Also haben die Öl nachgefüllt und dann ging´s auch wieder.
Dann hab ich mal den Luftdruck geändert und da hab ich schon so nen leichten Ölfilm am Ventil gesehen aber noch nichts dabei gedacht und als ich die Dämpferpumpe wieder weggeschraubt hab ist mir ne richtige Ladung Öl/Luftgemisch entgegen gekommen. Dann ham sie´s nochmal gerichtet und jetzt war das selbe Problem wieder.
Zum richtig Radau machen bin ich wohl eine zu gute Seele...
ich hoff einfach das sie das Problem jetzt allemal in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Janus1972 (10. November 2008)

so, mein sting ist von cube zurück. bin mal gespannt ob der hinterbau jetzt ruhig ist. cube verweigert jedoch die info, was jetzt genau am hinterbau war. kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. normalerweise sollte man den kunden informieren, was defekt war. hätte ich von cube nicht erwartet.


----------



## Rüssel__ (10. November 2008)

Nah dann test den Hobel mal ordentlich....
Hoff auf jeden Fall für dich das Ruhe ist

Grüsse


----------



## Janus1972 (10. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Nah dann test den Hobel mal ordentlich....
> Hoff auf jeden Fall für dich das Ruhe ist
> 
> Grüsse



jo, wird aber nix vor sonntag. werde auf jeden ne rückmeldung machen. vor allem falls ich noch raus finde woran es lag.


----------



## jan84 (10. November 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so, mein sting ist von cube zurück. bin mal gespannt ob der hinterbau jetzt ruhig ist. cube verweigert jedoch die info, was jetzt genau am hinterbau war. [...]



Ich find sowas einfach nur lächerlich. Das Stereo ist ein gutes Bike, ich bin damit soweit zufrieden, aber der Support von Seiten des Herstellers ist anscheinend einfach unterirdisch... Find ich für jemanden der Produkte in den Preisklassen von den großen Stereos/Fritzz verkauft unmöglich. 
Mir kommt kein Cube mehr ins Haus, was (leider) nicht an den Produkten liegt. 


grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. November 2008)

Ich würde jedenfalls mal wissen,wie so eine sache rechtlich als Käufer aus sieht.Es ist doch wohl ein Unding das man von seinem Fahrzeug das reperiert worden ist nicht erfährt was dran war oder ist.Ist mann als Käufer immer der Doofe oder muß mann immer sofort zum Anwalt greifen?Aber wie heißt es so schön,Geld im Sack nach mir die Sinflut.Gruss


----------



## Janus1972 (11. November 2008)

bin da auch etwas enttäuscht. für mich ist es die überlegung wert, sein nächstes bike nicht mehr bei cube zu kaufen. warte jetzt ab bis ich es morgen wieder habe und wenn cube sich wirklich nicht geäußert hat, werde ich deren geschäftsführung einschalten.


----------



## Polldi (12. November 2008)

Hat denn schon mal wer eine freundliche, aber bestimmte Mail an Sebastian F. und Kollegen geschickt und um Antwort gebeten?

Telefonisch kam ich bei Cube überhaupt nicht weiter, die Mail an die "Technik" hat aber sofort gefruchtet! Die Handhabung danach war dann auch äußerst kulant! 

(Es kamen sofort 2 statt 1 Horst-Link-Einheit und das noch dazu kostenfrei, nachdem "Telefon-Mäuschen" mich vehement abwimmeln bzw. nur den 130 Euro-Komplettsatz verkaufen wollte...)


----------



## Janus1972 (12. November 2008)

bei mir ist ja noch garantie drauf. also nix mit zahlen. fahre gleich zu martin mal hören was er sagt, dann entscheide ich ob ich an cube schreibe.


----------



## Janus1972 (12. November 2008)

so rad ist da. hab grade bei der cube technik angerufen. habe denen gesagt daß ich es nicht gut finde wenn dem händler NICHT mitgeteilt wird was am bike war. der typ tat so als sei es vergessen worden. es wurden sämtliche lager gewechselt und es kam wohl vom hauptlager direkt über dem tretlager.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. November 2008)

So Bike auch wieder im Lande,Lagertausch Hauptschwingenlager und Horstlinklager defekt.Kein Knacken mehr,Gott sei gedankt denn das knacken auf dauer macht einen fertig.Ich kann nur sagen mein Händler hat alles richtig gemacht das er das Rad zu Cube geschickt hat,warum soll er sich damit rumärgern,das ganze hat 8 Tage gedauert und alle sind wieder zufrieden.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polldi (13. November 2008)

Alles richtig gemacht?  Aha. 

Mir stellt sich da viel eher die Frage: 
Warum hat er es nicht festgestellt ????     

Ein Blick genügt und man kann sich das Versenden eines ganzen Rades schenken, oder sehe ich hier was falsch? 
Cube wirft dann die fehlenden Lager in 'nen Umschlag und fertig ist die Sache. Dauert ca. 2 Tage...
Dabei fällt mir wieder ein, daß ich auch nochmal zu ihm muß, die gerissene Hauptlager-Unterlegscheibe tauschen lassen...

Frech ist es von Cube, bei seit 2004 bestehenden Lagerproblemen auch in 2008 noch Schrott zu verarbeiten


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. November 2008)

Andere Räder haben auch keine besseren Lager in ihren Rädern,sind  halt Rillenkugel Lager .Und wenn es ein Garantie Fall ist warum soll der gute Mann es nicht einschicken,ist halt Cubes sache .Desweitern ist es nicht damit getan ein Blick drauf zuwerfen,denn es kann auch an anderen Sachen liegen,gibt ja nicht nur das Hauptschwingen Lager.Und der gute Mann macht ja nicht seit gestern seinen Job.Ich kann nur sagen er hat alles richtig gemacht dafür kenne ich ihn schon ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Janus1972 (13. November 2008)

kann mich da nur anschliessen, daß was martin und maik machen konnten haben sie getan. das knacken war ja auch immer für nen gewissen zeitraum weg. da es sich um garantiefälle handelte ist es dann die logische konsequenz, die bikes einzuschicken. ich finde esnur von cube erbärmlich, daß sie das prob niht in den griff bekommen. also anderes lagersystem oder anderen hersteller.


----------



## norman68 (13. November 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> kann mich da nur anschliessen, daß was martin und maik machen konnten haben sie getan. das knacken war ja auch immer für nen gewissen zeitraum weg. da es sich um garantiefälle handelte ist es dann die logische konsequenz, die bikes einzuschicken. ich finde esnur von cube erbärmlich, daß sie das prob niht in den griff bekommen. also anderes lagersystem oder anderen hersteller.



Lager Probleme wird es an einem Fully immer wieder geben das sind da Verschleißteile. Das hast du querbeet bei jedem Bikehersteller. An meinem AMS Pro sind sie nach ca. 6tkm fertig gewesen was ich aber nicht als schlim erachte.


----------



## Janus1972 (13. November 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Lager Probleme wird es an einem Fully immer wieder geben das sind da Verschleißteile. Das hast du querbeet bei jedem Bikehersteller. An meinem AMS Pro sind sie nach ca. 6tkm fertig gewesen was ich aber nicht als schlim erachte.



entschuldigung an einem auto sind auch verschleissteile die lange halten. ich habe einen 08er rahmen da darf so etwas nicht passieren. cube hat seit jahren diese probleme. ne nach 2 jahren ok aber nicht nach so kurzer zeit.


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2008)

Trotzdem hinkt der Autovergleich. In der Regel läuft die Entwicklung, Prüfung im Entwicklungsstadium und auch das Qualitätsblabla im Automobilbereich (sinnvoller Weise) "ein wenig" gründlicher als im Bike Bereich. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Janus1972 (14. November 2008)

das heisst also im klartext, daß meine im schnitt 2000 - 3000 euro die ich für ein bike anlege , daß ich die AUCH in mängeln anlege? leute wie blauäugig seid ihr?
ich zahle für meine hochwertige ware einen angemessenen preis, also erwarte ich ware die in einem einwandfreien zustand ist. PUNKT. cube ist der einzige namhafte hersteller der solche probleme hat. was ihr hier betreibt ist schönrednerrei


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2008)

Praktisch heisst es das ja. Dem sind sich viele Leute nur nicht bewusst. 
Mängel wie z.B. ein bekanntes Lagerproblem werden seitens der Kunden einfach hingenommen. Gerade Marken wie Cube können sich dies anscheinend leisten. Ich vermute mal, dass der größte Teil des Umsatzes durch die günstigen Räder gemacht wird wo die Ansprüche an die Qualität eben nicht so hoch sind.
Gerade bei der erheblichen Differenz zwischen Herstellugskosten und VK Preisen (die die Entwicklung natürlich auch noch bezahlen müssen ) verschiedener Bike Teile sollte ein Kundenfreundlicherer Service doch durchaus drin seien. 

Die logische Konsequenz kann nur sein Produkte von Firmen mit solch einer Servicepolitik einfach zu meiden. Punkt aus fertig. 

Nur wird das so schnell nicht passieren, da ein durchaus gut funktioinierendes Marketing einem Versucht einzureden dass nur Produkt X-Y die Bedürfnisse des Kunden erfüllt und dieser natürlich voll drauf anspringt (Sinn der Sache). Gerade in der Bike-Branche sind imho 8 bis 10 von 10 Produkten einfach ersetzbar. Ohne Funktionseinbußen für den Kunden (der Kopf mag anderes sagen, Marketing gelungen!). 

Fazit: Böses System, schimpfen hilft nicht, wers erkannt hat spart Geld und kann trotzdem Spaß haben.

grüße
Jan


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. November 2008)

So überraschender weise ist meine Gabel jetzt doch schon zurück und jetzt geht er auf die Suche wegen dem Knacksen...
Wie schon gesagt die ganzen Vorschläge die von euch kamen sind seiner Meinung nach nicht die Ursache sondern der Dämpfer/Befestigung.
Mal schauen was sich als Ursache herausstellt.
Werde ende nächster Woche dann gleich berichten.
Ist das Knacksen eigentlich Gewichtbedingt oder haben "leichtere" Fahrer auch diese Probleme?
Ich dürfte in voller Kampfmontur so 95 auf die Waage bringen

Grüsse


----------



## norman68 (14. November 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> . Cube ist der einzige namhafte hersteller der solche probleme hat. was ihr hier betreibt ist schönrednerrei



Das kann ich aber auch z.B. Specialized, Steppenwolf nennen. Dort haben Bekannte auch Probleme mit den Lager. Und was da der Satz bei Specialized kostet da ist Cube ein Schnäppchen.
Sicher ist es bei einem Bike das nicht mal ein Jahr alt ist ärgerlich. Doch bei mir war es halt im ersten Jahr nach ca 6tkm und diese Km Laufleistung finde ich geht schon i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. November 2008)

So Rad fährt wieder so wie es sein soll,folgende Komponenten wurden aus getauscht :Komplete Lager insklusive Hauptschwingenlager,und neuer  schwinge.Das ganze nach 10 Monaten fahrzeit mit ca 4000km .Muß sagen heute nach kleiner Tour ,dachte ich sitz auf einem anderen Rad.Ist schon was anderes wenn neue Lager drin sind.Jetzt die nächsten 10 Monate Ruhe und ich bin zufrieden.Gruss


----------



## agnes (14. November 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so, mein sting ist von cube zurÃ¼ck. bin mal gespannt ob der hinterbau jetzt ruhig ist. cube verweigert jedoch die info, was jetzt genau am hinterbau war. kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. normalerweise sollte man den kunden informieren, was defekt war. hÃ¤tte ich von cube nicht erwartet.



wollte mir ja auch ein sting kaufen. aber mein hÃ¤ndler hat mir davon dringends abgeraten. da cube bikes erst wohl nach 3-4 jahren ohne fehler sind. daraufhin habe ich mir das ams 125 bestellt. dazu meinte er "die kinderkrankheiten sind raus". sprich lager usw. 

und zu den spezi meinte er auch das die lager alle 10 monate raus mÃ¼ssen. und das kostet den kunden 100-150â¬ jedes jahr.


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> So Rad fährt wieder so wie es sein soll,folgende Komponenten wurden aus getauscht :Komplete Lager insklusive Hauptschwingenlager,und neuer  schwinge.Das ganze nach 10 Monaten fahrzeit mit ca 4000km .Muß sagen heute nach kleiner Tour ,dachte ich sitz auf einem anderen Rad.Ist schon was anderes wenn neue Lager drin sind.Jetzt die nächsten 10 Monate Ruhe und ich bin zufrieden.Gruss


Aber warum hat dein nicht bemerkt das die Teile kaputt/ausgeschlagen oder wie auch immer sind??
Warum musste der Bock erst zu cube zurück??
Ich hab jetzt auf mein´s heuer ca. 4000 raufgefahren und meinen gebeten sich die Lager anzuschauen und die seien O.K.
Nicht das bei mir die Geräusche auch wegen defekten Lager kommen und der sieht es nur nicht
Wie gesagt das Bike wird von mir schon gut beansprucht und ein paar Kilo bring ich ja auch mit

Grüsse


----------



## Janus1972 (14. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wollte mir ja auch ein sting kaufen. aber mein händler hat mir davon dringends abgeraten. da cube bikes erst wohl nach 3-4 jahren ohne fehler sind. daraufhin habe ich mir das ams 125 bestellt. dazu meinte er "die kinderkrankheiten sind raus". sprich lager usw.
> 
> und zu den spezi meinte er auch das die lager alle 10 monate raus müssen. und das kostet den kunden 100-150 jedes jahr.



beim ams gibt/gab es die gleichen probleme. also mach die auf was gefasst.
jo, wie bei wurzel wurde bei mir auch alles incl. schwinge getauscht. erste fahrt am sonntag, wenn aber wurzel schon sagt daß es gut ist, habe ich vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel hoffnung


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. November 2008)

Rüssel glaub nicht das er auf anhieb sieht das die Lager defekt sind.Habe es selber nicht gesehen,obwohl ich seit mehr als 20 Jahren Maschinenschlosser bin .Und hatte den Hinterbau selbst ein mal raus.Aber was ist das Problem wenn dein Händler es einschickt ist doch kostenlos für dich in der Garantiezeit und es knackt nicht mehr was doch eigentlich sinn und Zweck sein sollte.Vermutungen was es sein kann gibts hier viele.


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Rüssel glaub nicht das er auf anhieb sieht das die Lager defekt sind.Habe es selber nicht gesehen,obwohl ich seit mehr als 20 Jahren Maschinenschlosser bin Aber was ist das Problem wenn dein Händler es einschickt ist doch kostenlos für dich in der Garantiezeit


.
Ich kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus und muss in der Hinsicht dem Händler trauen.
Wegschicken will er es nicht weil er sich sicher ist das er es selber findet und er sagte die Versandkosten müsste ich tragen und die kann ich mir ja sparen wenn er selber nachschaut.
Aber ich werd ihm vielleicht nochmal auf die Finger klopfen das er es wegschickt, denn jetzt im Winter brauch ich´s nicht.
Im Sommer möcht ich nämlich nicht drauf verzichten.

Grüsse


----------



## flyingstereo (14. November 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle Händler die keine Lager selbst tauschen?
Wenn ein Händler wirklich alles gemacht hat und es trotzdem knackt sollte er von selbst auf die Idee kommen mal nach den Lagern zu sehen. Und die Horst-Link Lager sind nun wirklich schnell gewechselt und man sieht und hört schnell ob sich was gebessert hat! Vorrätig sollte er sowas eigentlich auch haben um Wartezeiten zu vermeiden falls eins mal wirklich defekt ist...

greetz


----------



## agnes (14. November 2008)

mein händler tauscht die selber.

@janus klar gibt es auch fälle wo ein ams jetzt noch probleme macht. aber es ist halt überall so was grade neu auf dem amrkt ist. und genau das problem mit dem hinterbau vom sting hat mich mein händler gewarnt. und hat mich dan zum wesentlich günstigeren ams geraten. soll heiß mein händler will mir nicht alles verkaufen was teuer ist. aber egal. jedes bike hat seine macken


----------



## Janus1972 (15. November 2008)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle Händler die keine Lager selbst tauschen?
> Wenn ein Händler wirklich alles gemacht hat und es trotzdem knackt sollte er von selbst auf die Idee kommen mal nach den Lagern zu sehen. Und die Horst-Link Lager sind nun wirklich schnell gewechselt und man sieht und hört schnell ob sich was gebessert hat! Vorrätig sollte er sowas eigentlich auch haben um Wartezeiten zu vermeiden falls eins mal wirklich defekt ist...
> 
> greetz



wie wurzelhoppser schon geschrieben hat, warum soll sich der händler den stiefel anziehen, wenn der fehler klar beim hersteller zu suchen ist. ich habe garantie also lieber so als wenn der händler das macht. nicht das ich kein vertrauen zu meinem schrauber habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. November 2008)

Das lagerwechsel ist ja das kleinste Problem,aber warum wurde bei mir dierekt auch die untere Kettensterebe mit gewechselt?Cube wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben sonst würden sie die nicht wechseln wahrscheinlich doch etwas mehr als nur die Lager(Lagersitze).Glaube nicht das euere so tollen Händler dies auf Lager hätten.Außerdem kann sich jeder die kleinen Lägerchen in jedem gut sortierten Lagerverkauf besorgen.Aber warum soll man nicht die Garantie des Herstellers in Anspruch nehmen.Ist doch kostenlos und 8 Tage ohne Bike kann man glaube ich  auch verschmerzen.Ich bin jedenfalls froh das alles so gelaufen ist.Hoffe für euch das es bei euch nicht mal so knarzt dann wisst ihr wie ätzent dies ist.Gruss


----------



## dave_01 (15. November 2008)

Bin erst heute dazu gekommen, die erste Ausfahrt nach dem Service mit dem Wippentausch zu machen. 
Stille  absolute Stille! 
So leise war das Stereo noch nie (auch nicht, als es noch ganz neu war).
Nur meine Garmin-Halterung war zu hören (ist mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen )


----------



## Janus1972 (15. November 2008)

da habe ich ja tränen der vorfreude für morgen im gesicht. mein erster ausritt nach lagertausch. hoffe ich kann ähnliches berichten.


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. November 2008)

Ab wann war eigentlich bei euch das knacksen hörbar??
Also bei mir war´s mal ganz grob ab ner Steigung so von ab ca.17-20% hörbar.
Ansonsten war nichts zu hören...
Was mich jetzt schon ärgert. ich bin mir sicher der macht eins nach dem anderen und schickt mich immer wieder auf Probefahrt usw.
Mir wär´s am liebsten wenn sich Cube das anschaut und alles tauscht das ich den scheiss nicht mehr hör.
Stimmt das denn das ich wirklich die Versandkosten tragen muss obwohl mein Rad grad mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist??
Und an die jetzt Knacksfreien Cubler viel Spaß damit und das es ne weile so bleibt

Grüsse


----------



## Janus1972 (16. November 2008)

geh zu deinem händler und sag ihm er solls einschicken. kann er nicht verweigern. nö, du hast garantie, das ist nicht dein problem. würde mal den händler wechseln oder ihm nen tritt in die afterbacken verpassen

sooooooooooooo, fahrbericht nach lagertausch. aller aller aller erste sahne, wie neu, jedes steinchen geschluckt, kein knacken nix. nur doofer weise 5km vorm ziel schaltzug vom umwerfer gerissen. aber egal, hauptsache knacken ist weg


----------



## Polldi (16. November 2008)

Schlagt mich, wenn ich es falsch verstehe, aber wickelt der Händler nicht die Garantie-Reparaturen ab?? 
Mein Auto schicke ich ja auch nicht für jeden Garantiefall nach Ingolstadt oder Gott-weiß-wohin. 
Das macht der Händler vor Ort, welcher wiederum mit dem Hersteller abrechnet-Fertig.
Und ne defekte Schraube, Hülse oder ein defektes Lager erkennen und wechseln ist ja eine recht einfache Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. November 2008)

Mädel aber nicht wenn Lagersitze aus geschlagen sind,außerdem was ist das Problem wenn Cube sogar den Dienst anbietet das Bike einzuschicken.Finde ich voll in Ordnung,so soll es sein. Garantie ist halt eine sache die man in Anspruch nehmen sollte.Außerdem sollte dies jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.Gruss


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. November 2008)

Soooo hab heut mein Bike wieder bekommen.
Sie haben das knacksen durch verwinden vom Fahrrad gehört (wobei wo ich das erste mal drüben war haben sie den Bock auch ziemlich verbogen aber nix gehört)?? und haben es eindeutig auf den Dämpfer zuordnen können.
Jetzt haben sie den Dämpfer ausgebaut die Hülsen gefettet und die Schrauben mit Kupferpaste behandelt und jetzt sollte ruhe sein.
Auf die nächste Fahrt muss ich noch ne Weile warten, aber dann wird sich´s ja herausstellen und sonst bekommen sie´s halt nochmal...

Grüsse


----------



## freddy_walker (24. November 2008)

Hi,
das 'Verbiegen' des Bikes durch Halten von Lenker und Sattel bei gleichzeitigem, brutalem Zutreten auf das untenstehende Pedal scheint eine beliebte 'Analysemethode' von miesen Werkstätten zu sein - und führt zu falschen Ergebnissen - wie an meinem AMS - die Werkstatt sieht mich nie wieder! Wenn man alle anderen Geräuschquellen wie Sattel, Pedale, Kurbel, Kettenblätter, etc. ausgeschlossen hat wird es wahrscheinlich an der Lagerung des Hinterbaus liegen...

GRuß, F.


----------



## S.D. (24. November 2008)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Ab wann war eigentlich bei euch das knacksen hörbar??
> Also bei mir war´s mal ganz grob ab ner Steigung so von ab ca.17-20% hörbar.
> Ansonsten war nichts zu hören...
> Was mich jetzt schon ärgert. ich bin mir sicher der macht eins nach dem anderen und schickt mich immer wieder auf Probefahrt usw.
> ...



Als mein Reaction vor knapp 2 Jahren anfing zu "knacken" (was mich fast zum Wahnsinn getrieben hat) ging ich zu einem CUBE-Händler (bei dem ich zuvor noch nie war, denn meinen eigentlichen Händler gab´s mittlerweile nicht mehr) und der ließ das Bike von CUBE abholen. Genau nach 1 Wochen war das Bike wieder da (mit neuem Rahmen). Gekostet hat mich das überhaupt nichts.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß der Händler auf irgendwelchen Kosten sitzen geblieben ist.

Gruß


----------



## Janus1972 (25. November 2008)

habe meins wie bereits weiter vorne geschrieben zu cube geschickt. komplett neuen lagersatz erhalten. seit dem ist ruhe. kein knacken mehr. kann nur jedem empfehlen, sein bike zu cube zu schicken, da bekannt ist, dass cube lagerproblem hat. mein bike war 10 tage weg incl. versand vom händler/zum händler zurück.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. November 2008)

Wie gesagt ich probier das jetzt mal aus ob´s funktioniert und wenn nicht dann werd ich darauf bestehen das der Bock zu Cube geht...
Aber warum will der Händler es eigentlich auf biegen und brechen selber rausfinden und schickt es nicht einfach weg??
Denn im Sommer möcht ich mein Bike ehrlich gesagt nur ungern wegschicken lassen.
Aber auf meine Frage ob man´s gleich wegschicken soll, wurde abgeblockt.... das finden wir auch, das brauchen wir nicht wegschicken!!!!!!
Nah ja mal schauen

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## Janus1972 (25. November 2008)

pass auf, du bist kunde, du bist könig. wenn du es einschicken willst müssen die es einschicken.
du solltest deinem händler jedoch wenigsten einmal die chance geben es selber zu versuchen. danach, wenn dein problem wieder da ist, dann kannst du es einschicken.


----------



## Michael_S. (26. November 2008)

Hi, also ich habe auch ein Stereo 2008. Ich hatte dieses Problem anfangs auch. Ich habe dann mal die ganzen Lager und Schrauben die für die 
Hinterbaukinematik zuständig sind mit nem Tropfen Brunox versehen und weg wars. Daher ha ich mir nun Angewöhnt nach jedem Putzen die Lager und Schrauben kurz einzusprühen und seidem hab ich auch kein einziges knacken mehr gehört. 

Vielleicht hilft das bei deinem Stereo ja auch.

Gruss Micha


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. November 2008)

Hast du die Lager und Schrauben einfach von aussen eingesprüht oder hasst du dafür was zerlegt??

Grüsse


----------



## tobias düw (26. November 2008)

Hi! 
Dieses Thema interessiert mich auch. Habe an meinem AMS, welches ich gerade mal seit ca. 4 Wochen fahre auch. 
Besonders die Sache mit dem Brunox interessiert mich. Reicht das wirklich aus oder ist in der Tat ein Lagerwechsel nötig?
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (26. November 2008)

problem ist aber, daß die schmiermittel die am lager und im lager angebracht / aufgebracht sind davon weggespült werden können. habs auch versucht ging aber auch nicht gut. wenn ihr garantie habt, solltet ihr es vom händler / cube richten lassen. wenn festgestellt wird, daß ihr selber "rumgezaubert" habt, kann es passieren, daß die garantie erlischt.
wie gesagt cube richtet den schaden, tauscht die teile aus. zeitfaktor etwa 10 tage. bei dem miesen wetter denke ich ist es hinnehmbar. lieber jetzt als im frühjahr/sommer.

gruß marco


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. November 2008)

Dieses Schmieren hatte ich anfangs auch gemacht,nach jeder fahrt.Aber es bringt eigentlich garnichts,da die Lager gedichtet sind.Bei mir waren wie schon mal beschrieben alle Lager defekt,und untere Kettenstrebe wurde erneuert.Und dies alles kostenlos,aber in der Garantie.Habe auch alles Versucht um das knacken zu beheben,es lag eindeutig an der Lagereinheit.Nach ca acht Monaten und viereinhalbtausend Kilometern. Das gleiche hatte ich auch bei meinem vorherrigen Cube AMS_Pro .Sind nunmal Rillenkugellager und keine Gleitlager die eindeutig besser wären.Kann auch nur sagen nehmt eure Garantie in Anspruch wenn ihr sie noch habt,alles andere ist eigentlich blödsinn selber rum zuschrauben.Da sind die Jungs gefragt die das Rad hergestellt haben.Gruss


----------



## Michael_S. (27. November 2008)

@ Rüssel, 

Ich habe nur von Außen alle Lager, Schrauben und Distanzhülsen an
der Hinterbaufederung ein wenig eingesprüht. Überall dort wo ein kleiner Spalt ist oder die Bauteile aneinander liegen.
Und wie gesagt hab ich seitdem nichts mehr gehört. Ich habe das jetzt auch bestimmt zwei Monate schon nicht mehr gemacht und bin gestern Abend noch gefahren. Aber das soll naturlich nicht heissen das 
es sich nicht doch an einem Lagerschaden handeln könnte. Ich hab allerdings bis jetzt die Vermutung das sich an manchen Stellen einfach kleine Schmutzpartikel zwischen zwei sich bewegende Teile setzt und das dass Kancken (bei mir zumindest) daher kam.

Gruss Micha


----------

